# What's wrong with this pic?



## themacko (Feb 27, 2002)

Have a look at this pic and find out what's wrong with it.  If you do find it, don't post it .. let others have a chance to look for it as well.

http://homepage.mac.com/themacko/whatswrong.html


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

after examing this picture in great detail, the only thing i see wrong is that there is an apple computer without anyone there to enjoy it. but then my mac sits by itself and works on its own quite often so i guess there isn't really anything wrong with that.

I will warn people, this pic is a bit disturbing


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, you'll know when you figure out whats wrong with it.


----------



## brodie (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## voice- (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## dlookus (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## ksv (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry, I'm blind. What was that sound?


----------



## sithious (Feb 27, 2002)

whooo! scary.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brodie _
> * *


----------



## julguribye (Feb 27, 2002)

tell us what the wrong thing is then!
the only thing i can find is that the window doesn't have any curtains...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 27, 2002)

Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

the house is seriously plaion  needs life


----------



## ksv (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *the house is seriously plaion  needs life  *



It's already more than enough life there for me


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 27, 2002)

my room's blue! 

go see it in the "post a picture" topic...


----------



## symphonix (Feb 27, 2002)

He ha ha ha ...  

Not bad at all.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 27, 2002)

my god you scared me! dont ever do that again! I had headphones on! !!


----------



## scope (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## ulrik (Feb 27, 2002)

wow, never do that again....damnit....not at this time....


but it's great!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 28, 2002)

I dont get it  is ther something supposed to be happening ?


----------



## ksv (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I dont get it  is ther something supposed to be happening ?  *



You have to study it carefully for a long time to see it


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 28, 2002)

ha ha ha 
I saw something similar to this a while back


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *Ahhhrgl POW
> 
> 
> ***got shocked and shot myself in the head by cleaning my new gun*** *


----------



## Izzy (Feb 28, 2002)

I must say that I'm angry with myself...I knew what I was looking for too...sheesh...good thing I wasn't walking around with my powerbook


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Izzy _
> *I must say that I'm angry with myself...I knew what I was looking for too...sheesh...good thing I wasn't walking around with my powerbook  *



You might have been angry!


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 1, 2002)

That's cool... I'm off to scare my friends now

Bernie     )


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 2, 2002)

You know what would be better than this?  Either a Poltergeist leaping at you or his whispy big hand reaching out for you.

If you want to have the original file, go to http://64.81.114.233/hosting/stung/whatswrong.swf in your browser and retype http://64.81.114.233/hosting/stung/ .  Then right-click or control-click on the file whatswrong.swf and save it to your hard drive.  You can then run it as a QuickTime Movie.


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 3, 2002)

<playing along>
  You've got my PowerBook!  Give it back!
</playing along>

That was great.  I'm going to email that link to my friends and ask the same question!


----------



## rdhazrd (Mar 9, 2002)

OK, It's 5am, I've been up all night, I cranked the volume and saw nothing. Then I control clicked on it and played around, SCARED THE CRAP OUT OF ME!!!!!


----------

